# Arrow rest for barebow



## dpointon8574 (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone use a stick on rest for barebow?? I am thinking of trying it and was curious as to wether it was a viable way to do it. I guess I ust like things simple.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Proven barebow stick on rest:






Champion II


Archery Finger Arrow Rest




arizonaarchery.com





Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

+1 for the AAE Champion II. For a stick on rest, I think its the best option out there.

If you are going the screw-in route, I think there are quite a few options like Spig ZT, Gabriel Bidrop, Zniper etc.


----------



## arrowsconpollo (Nov 9, 2020)

I second Spigarelli ZT. It was a game changer for me as a newbie.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

anthrope said:


> +1 for the AAE Champion II. For a stick on rest, I think its the best option out there.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

You can use any Olympic style rest as long as you are not stringwalking. Stringwalking with quickly shred a rest without an heavy rest wire. Champion II works well for stringwalking.

There are some wraparound rests that work well for stringwalking such as the AAE Freeflyte and Freeflyte Elite, and the Gabriel BiDrop. The later is a drop away that is suppose to reduce crawls by reducing arrow bounce off the wire. I have tested it for a few years now and the change is not profound.

If I am not stringwalking then I can get by with the normal ARE magnetic rests that I like to use.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wiatrog said:


> Proven barebow stick on rest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. It's all I ever used.


----------



## dpointon8574 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your input. Appreciate it.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Despite what everyone says, I use a Shibuya rest and it's held up just fine. I was surprised, as I was expecting to destroy it based on how everyone says string walking will break the wire. But I've been shooting it about a year now. 

I do have a Spigarelli in my bag, ordered to hit a shipping threshold on something else, just in case. I'll probably set it up on my next riser, but more because the Shibuya's already stuck than anything else.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

You can use a standard rest, and it may last a year, but it could break at an inopportune time. I stringwalked with my standard rest for quite awhile before the rest wire broke. I have never broken a Champion II. I have had them on bows for years.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I also used a Champion II to shoot several of my best 70M recurve scores, including a 336 pass at the 2012 Olympic trials. My arrows were too stiff on the nock end (pre NPX) and the vanes were hitting the wire on every shot. I'd just reset the wire and shoot the next arrow. LOL It's a very forgiving rest.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer bolt-on over stick-on rests. I have had stick-ons come loose with string walking and a few times with face walking.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

j.conner said:


> I prefer bolt-on over stick-on rests. I have had stick-ons come loose with string walking and a few times with face walking.


I prefer bolt-on too, but because I'm OCD and if the stick-on rest goes on a little crooked it will bug the heck out of me!

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------

